# A Song That Should Move You To Worship



## Archlute (Nov 29, 2009)

Last night I was browsing some old Petra tunes on You Tube (yes, I even attended a concert back in the day), and was struck once again by the power of these lyrics. Thinking about the glory of our Christ, and the unstoppable power of his overcoming love that he displayed on our behalf, brought tears to my eyes. Enjoy.

[video=youtube;jy4JA5uStB0]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jy4JA5uStB0[/video]


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 29, 2009)

That is my favorite Petra album ever!


----------



## Archlute (Nov 29, 2009)

High-fives, brother! They just don't make power ballads like they used to in CCM. 

Too bad the band retired a few years back, but they were getting pretty old. It sounds like they ended well.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 29, 2009)

Interesting.


----------



## Archlute (Nov 29, 2009)

Not a Petra fan, I take it?


----------



## JoyFullMom (Nov 29, 2009)

Petra was the first *Christian* concert I ever attended. I think it was the Colors tour...they were all in camo and boots. I enjoyed it quite a bit.


----------



## Ivan (Nov 29, 2009)

Archlute said:


> Not a Petra fan, I take it?



Hmmm...not really. My taste runs along the lines of Bach.


----------



## Herald (Nov 29, 2009)

Ivan said:


> Archlute said:
> 
> 
> > Not a Petra fan, I take it?
> ...



Ivan, didn't you and Sebastian used to get together at the local pub once in a while? What type of guy was he?


----------



## Ivan (Nov 29, 2009)

Herald said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > Archlute said:
> ...



He was a gentleman.

-----Added 11/29/2009 at 09:20:59 EST-----

but....  .... good one!


----------



## Herald (Nov 29, 2009)

Ivan said:


> Herald said:
> 
> 
> > Ivan said:
> ...



Brother, I'm not saying you're old...just a wee bit seasoned.


----------



## Archlute (Nov 29, 2009)

Ivan said:


> Archlute said:
> 
> 
> > Not a Petra fan, I take it?
> ...



Bach is great, but so are Benjamin Britten, Hans Werner Henze, and The Cars, so you might find me to be a bit of a musical rebel in that regard


----------



## bookslover (Nov 29, 2009)

Archlute said:


> ...but they were getting pretty old.



What - were they all the way up into their 40s, maybe?


----------



## LawrenceU (Nov 29, 2009)

It is a great song, No Doubt.

And, Schlitt is a great guy.


----------



## Blue Tick (Nov 29, 2009)

Cool song!


----------



## Ivan (Nov 30, 2009)

Herald said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > Herald said:
> ...



I can be a bit spicy.



Archlute said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > Archlute said:
> ...



Hmmm...how 'bout AC/DC?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Nov 30, 2009)

SolaScriptura said:


> That is my favorite Petra album ever!



 Probably their most original too.


----------



## CharlieJ (Nov 30, 2009)

*I prefer this "Creed" song*

[video=youtube;5Tpq4MoRVV4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Tpq4MoRVV4[/video]


----------



## Archlute (Nov 30, 2009)

LawrenceU said:


> It is a great song, *No Doubt*.
> 
> And, Schlitt is a great guy.



I was listening to his testimony after you mentioned this, and hadn't known that he had been the lead singer in another band (Head East) before his conversion. I went back and listened to a number of their tunes, and in the comments boxes noticed quite a few comments mention that he had one of the greatest voices of any rock/metal frontman in the 70s-80s. His voice was pretty amazing back in those clips as well, and it's great to see how he was able to continue using it to God's glory after he thought his days as a singer were finished.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Nov 30, 2009)

CharlieJ said:


> YouTube - Rich Mullins - Creed



This IS good. His death was a musical tragedy.


----------

